# Back on this website



## rjalex (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks to the caring dedication of Victoria which I must openly thank on behalf of all of us I'm able to be back on the website.

Been through tough times and my online presence and even my beloved cameras remained unused gathering a little dust.

Now all is well, expecting a baby in a few months which for sure will give a boost to my passion for photography (just discovered how tough it is to take pics of a pregnancy avoiding dreadful cliches  ).

See there's a LR 4 out now and might go for it just for the sake of keeeping abreast of this great piece of software.

Well ok, just wanted to say hi !

Ciao from Roma.

Bob


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 14, 2012)

Welcome back Bob!

Congratulations on the pregnancy!  We'll look forward to seeing plenty of pictures then.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Apr 15, 2012)

Welcome back, Bob! Congratulations and best wishes....


----------



## rjalex (Apr 15, 2012)

Thank you very much ! Giving a look to the wonders of the new LR4 and will probably go for it. The newcoming baby is also making me think about some other lens / camera changes, already bringing fresh ideas in my life. He will get a lot of pics taken I guess  Won't grow up camera shy ! Eh eh eh.


----------

